# بخش های عمومی و آزاد و سرگرمی > مسابقات و میزگردهای انجمن > شوک الکتریکی اعضا > شوک اعضا شوک الکتریکی شماره 45 #hamid_Mhd#

## Wild Rose

سلام.
اینبار با حضور @hamid_MhD

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :

18.ی نصیحت :

----------


## _Bahar_

1.پرستار دیگه :Y (558): 
2.ندیدم ازش (شایدم کرده من ندیدم :Y (668): )
3.چه جورم :Yahoo (16): 
4.خیلی :Yahoo (43): (شوووووووخی :Yahoo (4): )
5.خدا میدونه :Y (673): 
6.نمیدونم :40: 
7. 15 نفر :Yahoo (22): 
8. با همه (مختلط :Yahoo (4): )
9.پرستار بد :Yahoo (15): 
10.صد در صد سوسکه :Yahoo (23): 
11.یاد یکی از فامیلامون :Yahoo (100): 
12. :Yahoo (76): 
13.زیادشم هست :Yahoo (111): 
14.بد ندیدم _خوبش: یاری دهنده،تا جایی که بتونه و بلد باشه کمکت میکنه/شوخ طبعیش :Yahoo (112): 
15.خوبه :Yahoo (3): 

16.


17.آرزوی شادی و سلامتی و موفقیت و رسیدن به جایگاهی که آرزشو داره :Yahoo (1): 
18.نصیحت ندوس :Yahoo (110): 

 :Y (467):

----------


## Fatemehhhh

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
صاحب یه نمایشگاه ماشین 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
به یاد ندارم 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
بله 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه اصلا 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟   @EMO ROBOT


6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
روی مدل موهاشون؟! 


7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
۱۵ نفر 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
پسرا 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
چون زیاد باهاشون برخورد نداشتم در این مورد نظری ندارم 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
خب معلومه سوسک از ایشون 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
هیچ کس و هیچ چیز 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
بله 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟
گفتم زیاد باهاشون برخورد نداشتم 

از کدوم خوشت میاد؟
از نوع برخوردشون 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
اکانت خوبیه  جمع و جور و تمیز 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
ان شاء الله در رشتشون موفق ترین باشن 

18.ی نصیحت :
نصیحتی ندارم 



ممنون از تگ   @hamid_MhD

*

----------


## Dayi javad

*1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟پرستار 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
والا کاری ضایعی نکرده ! ولی خب حق خودشو زیاد ضایع کرد تو این انجمن اگ وقتشو پای درس خوندن بیشتر میذاشت موفق تر میشد

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟

اره خیلی !

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟نه ! رفیق خوبیه ! رفیق خوبم تحت هیچ شرایطی رو اعصاب نمیره
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
نمیدونم والا

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟نمیدونم راستش
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟بستگی داره جمع 20 نفره چ جور آدمایی باشن
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟در ظاهر با پسرا ! 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)حیم انجمنی ( تو تلگرام اسمشو این سیو کرده بودم )
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟مردی ک از سوسک بترسه دختر 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ی رفیق قدیمی داشتم ! مث اون !
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
موفقتش تو تمام مراحل زندگی و عاقبت بخیری

18.ی نصیحت : همیشه بهترین از نظر خودت باش نه بهترین از نظر دیگران*

----------


## EMO ROBOT

اوه اوه  :Yahoo (79): 

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟            فایتر  :Yahoo (79):  (گفتم متفاوت باشم  :Yahoo (4):  )

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟     تو سایت یا جاهای دیگه ؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (68): 

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟       اره

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟       سوالشم زشت بود  :Yahoo (110): 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟         بهنارم ؟ عرفان ؟؟ :Yahoo (4): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟             نقطه حساسی نداره  :Yahoo (4): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)            بروس  :Yahoo (99): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟      هیچی  :Yahoo (117): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟         :Yahoo (99): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟   حقشه رو باید از تیمی بگیره  :Yahoo (4): 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟       از همه ویژگی هاش خوشم میاد به جز 20 تاش  :Yahoo (4): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟    نظرم مهمه واست ؟؟  :Yahoo (4): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :    دستکش مسابقه میدم که مجبور نشه مال منو بدزده  :Yahoo (4): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :   همه چیز بهتر بشه  :Yahoo (100): 

18.ی نصیحت :            :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Behnam10

@hamid_MhD
به به داش حميد گل  :Yahoo (76): 

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
مشاور كنكور
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
يادم نيست
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
باو روو همه چشم داره ناكس  :Yahoo (4): 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه باو ... عشقه 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
به گفته خودش 
من :Yahoo (76): 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
فحش  :Yahoo (117): 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
20

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
دخترا 
بدون هيچ شكي  :Yahoo (117): 
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
با رعايت شوئنات  :Yahoo (110): 
#خوار_پي وي 
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
سوسك هيچي
زن حامله ببينتش ، بچه ميندازه  :Yahoo (76): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
دكتر افشار ( مشاور كنكور)
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (100): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
نه باو 
بايد بشه مشاور ارشد انجمن
لامصب نصف انجمن ، مديون مشاوره هاشن  :Yahoo (23): 
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
ويژگي خوب كه مرام و معرفتشه  :Yahoo (76): 
ويژگي بد نداره داداشم
فقط دهن سرور هاي تلگرام رو ساييده  :Yahoo (110): 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
عاللللللي
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :
سوالات زيست خانومت رو جواب ميدم
برات پيانو ميزنم
گروهت رو كلا سرپا نگه داشتم
بازم هديه ميخواي ؟ :Yahoo (35): 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
ايشاله بش برسي  :Yahoo (4): 
18.ی نصیحت :
آدم شو
كلاس خوش نويسيت هم ادامه بده  :Yahoo (76): 
بدن سازي هم كه ميري
جووووووووووون :Yahoo (3):

----------


## ZAPATA

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
ورژن جدید نقش فردین  :Yahoo (4): 
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
داداشی ما تو کار ضایعات نیست  :Yahoo (100): 
3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
خودش اصل جنسه .... بقیه دنبالشن  :Yahoo (3): 
4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه زیر اعصابه  :Yahoo (4): 
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
همون کیو  :Yahoo (76): 
6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
حساسیتش مثل اعصابش زیرکاره  :Yahoo (76): 
7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
جذبش نمیشن ... میارنش وسط دورش میگردن  :Y (605): 
8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
همه جوره با همه جوره
9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
سالامون (همون جادوگر ارباب حلقه ها)
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
 :Yahoo (110): 
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
فردین
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Yahoo (99): 
13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
Yeah
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
همین خوش و آب و هواست حالش .... خوفه !
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
 :Yahoo (100): 
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :

17. ی ارزو واسش :
ان شاء الله یه روز یه کبابی درجه یک بزنی .... من خودم بیام مشتریت شم  :Yahoo (4): 
18.ی نصیحت :
گاهی کمی به صحبتای دکتر الهی قمشه ای گوش بده (حتی اگه هیچی ازحرفاشو نفهمیدی!)  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Suicide

سلام  *علیک*
اینبار با حضور @hamid_MhD  عههههه داداش گلمون  :Yahoo (8): 

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟  *مجری تلویزیون*   :Yahoo (76): 

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ *ازش کار ضایعی ندیدم ...*

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟* صدوبیست در صد ..*

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟ *نه .. اصلا ...*

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟  *منو* 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ *رو رفیقاش حساسه*

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟ *25 نفر*

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ *براش فرقی نداره ... با همه آدما جوره*

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  *مهربون*

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟* سوسک از این*  :Yahoo (4): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟   :Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (35): 
*به خاطر آواتارش .. همون دکتره (اسمشم نمیدونم)*  :Yahoo (4): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟  :Y (518): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟ *بیشتر از اینا حقشه*

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟* ویژگی بد نداره ...*
*مهربونه ... با مرامه*

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟ *خوبه خوبه*

16. یه هدیه بهش بده : *چند لحظه پیش تو تلگرام بهش یه چیزی دادم* 

17. ی ارزو واسش : *تو زندگی و تحصیل و کارت موفق باشی داداش بامرامم ...* 

18.ی نصیحت : * حواست باشه مهربونی زیادت ، برات مشکل ساز نشه*

----------


## laleh74

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
پرستار با لباس آبی

داریم؟ :Yahoo (21): 


2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
ندیدم ازش

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
اینجارو نمیدونم اما تو تلگ خیلی طرفدار داره :Yahoo (65): 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
نه ما میریم رو اعصابش :Yahoo (15): 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
می :Yahoo (4):  و هانیم :Yahoo (4): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
یه بار یکی فحش ناموسی داد بهش یهو از این رو به اون رو شد :Yahoo (117): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
فک کنم اوایلش کمه..حدودا ۱۰نفر

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟ جفتش :Yahoo (100): 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
خوش صدا :Yahoo (79): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟-

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
نمیدونم :Yahoo (77): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟
 :Y (453): 

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
خیلی طول کشید دیگه بهتره کاربنی شه :Yahoo (21): 

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
خیلی پسر خوبیه..اهل شوخی و خنده ی به جا هست که خیلی خوبه :Yahoo (100): 

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
 :Yahoo (117): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :



17. ی ارزو واسش :
به مراد دلش برسه :Yahoo (65): 


یکی از اون مو قشنگا :Yahoo (23): 

18.ی نصیحت :
تغییر نکن :Yahoo (100):

----------


## kurdish boy

1-پرستار خوشتیپ :Yahoo (3): 
2- یادم نیس  :Yahoo (35): 
3-معلومه چون دوست خوبی مثل من داره پس موفق بوده :Yahoo (4): 
4-اصلا !
5-حس روانشناسیم میگه راستش نمیدونم! :Yahoo (4): 
6-رو رفیقاش بسی حساسه!
7-همه جذبش میشن عین اهنربا میمونه رفیقم :Yahoo (76): 
8-با هردوش
9-‌دلاور 
10-سوسکه در میره
11-رابین هود کبیر :Yahoo (76): 
12- :Yahoo (100): 
13-بله حقشه 
14-از شوخ بودنش و محترم بودنش خوشم میاد 
15- :Yahoo (35): 
16-قبلا بهش هدیه دادم 
17-هیچ وقت حسرت به دل چیزی نمونه
18- یه نصیحت :بگو بخند زندگی کن

----------


## Mary1995

> سلام.
> اینبار با حضور @hamid_MhD
> 
> 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
> 
> مدیر فروش یا بازاریابی
> 
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
> 
> ...


یه ملیون کتاب بخون
 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Wild Rose

> سلام.
> اینبار با حضور @hamid_MhD
> 
> 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ پرستار
> 
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ نومودونم
> 
> 3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟ یس یس
> 
> ...


 :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## susba

1-هوووم...کله پز بهش میاد :Yahoo (76): -یکی برا من بذار کنار-
2-ضایع نیست که :Yahoo (3): حواسش جمعه.
3-اره این موفق نباشه کی موفق باشه؟کلا موفقیت با حمید تعریف می شه :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (79): 
4-نه اصلا.-بعضیا یاد بگیرن-
5-علی جلالی :Yahoo (4): 
6-صددرصد خانواده ش...
7-هجده و نیم نفر.
8-بیشتر با دخترا.
9-خوش اخلاااق
10-هیچکدوم،مخ سوسکو می زنه شروع می کنن به اختلاط.
11-یاد دم صبح که هوا هم خنک باشه و نگرانی چیزی رم نداشته باشی :Yahoo (100): 
12-شبیه اینه :Yahoo (99): 
13-کمشم هست.یه درجه خفن باید بدن به اوستا :Yahoo (79): 
14-واقعا ویژگی بد ازش سراغ ندارم.ویژگی مثبتم اخلاق و شعورشه.
15-موافق :Yahoo (76): 
اینم هدیه
می دونم ربطی نداشت ولی دیگه :Yahoo (4): 

17-تو دانشگاه رنک بشه
18-نیمسال دو افتادی از بیکاری لذت ببر.ولی وقتی شروع شد واقعا از روز اول بخون که به خاک سیاه نشینی خدای ناکرده.
#جدی

----------


## Mandi96

*سلام.
اینبار با حضور @hamid_MhD

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
**پرستاری خوبه* *

2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
**نمیدونم**

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
**آره حتمن  چون ادم گوشه گیری به نظر نمیاد* *

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟
**نه
**
5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟
**نمیدونم از خودش بپرسید خ**

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟
**دقت نکردم* *

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟
**حداقل 10 نفر اول**

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟
**فرقی نداره* *

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)
**مهربانِ همیشه حاضر در صحنه
**
10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟
**فک کنم این از سوسک بترسه
**
11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟
**از این حکیمایی ک تو داستانا هست 
**
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟


13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟
**اره تا جایی ک من دیدم نسبتا فعاله
**
14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟
**فک کنم به کمی لوسه ، همین بده
وقتی ازش کمک بخوای تمام و کمال راهنمایی میکنه و خیلی خوبه
**
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟
**مگ مدل خاصیه ؟؟!! اصلا دلیل این سوال متوجه نمیشم!!
**
16. یه هدیه بهش بده :


**اینم "وگاس"
 لیست علاقه مندیتون رو پاک کرده بودین* * 
 
17. ی ارزو واسش :
**ان شاءالله پدرومادرش همیشه ازش راضی باشن،توی دوران تحصیلش موفق باشه ، بعدش بره سرکار ، بعدشم یه زندگی خوب تشکیل بده**

18.ی نصیحت:
**ما خودمون نیاز مند نصیحتیم*

----------


## LI20

. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟ 
1-پرستار  :Yahoo (35):  
2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟ :Yahoo (3):  نمدونم

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟بله :Yahoo (110): 

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟  نه اصن :Yahoo (79): 

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟   نمدونم :Yahoo (35): 

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه ؟ رو بی عدالتی شاید  :Yahoo (100): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن؟29 نفر :Yahoo (15): 

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا ؟   :Yahoo (4): 

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی؟ (با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی)  بروسلی :Yahoo (79): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این؟ :Yahoo (110): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه؟ :Yahoo (16): استاد ایپ
 
12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته؟ :Y (481): رزمی کاره دیگه

13.به نظرت درجه ی کاربریش حقشه؟نوچ بیشتر شه

14.از کدوم ویژگیش بدت میاد؟از کدوم خوشت میاد ؟ :Yahoo (110):  در اون حد شناخت ندارم

15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش ؟خوبه  :Yahoo (112): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :باشه :Yahoo (56): 

17. ی ارزو واسش :  اون مورد حل شه و دستت به یار برسه انشالله :Yahoo (77): 

18.ی نصیحت :نوووووووووووووووووووووچ :Yahoo (110):

----------


## amirhossein78

> سلام.
> اینبار با حضور @hamid_MhD
> 
> 1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی؟
> پرستاری دیگه
> 2.ضایع ترین کاری که تو سایت کرده؟
> نیدونم والا
> 3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده ؟
> نه زیاد
> ...


 :Yahoo (4):

----------


## niـhan

سلام:->سلام عیزم :Y (682): 
*اینبار با حضور* @hamid_MhD  :Y (575): 

1. تو چه شغلی تصورش می کنی:->پرستار مهربان*--*

3.فــکر میکــنی تـو دوسـت یابی مــوفق بـــوده :->بعــــــــله*_*

4.کــلا رو اعــصـابه یـا نـه ؟این سوالو حذف کن ا*__*

5.تــو ســایــت کیــو بیشــتر از هــمه دوســت داره ؟من دیگه*-*

6.به نظرت حساسیتش روی چیه :->مــــــن :Yahoo (111): 

7.به نظرت اگه وارد یه جمع 20 نفره بشه 30 دقیقه ی اول چند نفر جذبش می شن:->*∞*

8.به نظرت بیشتر با دخترای سایت جوره یا پسرا :->انلــــی مــی*.*( :Yahoo (21): )

9.بهش چه لقبی میدی(با رعایت شئونات اخلاقی):->مهربووون با لحن خودم :Yahoo (79): 

10.به نظرت اگه سوسک ببینه این از سوسک می ترسه یا سوسک از این:->به سوسکه میگه"بـررررررو برووووو بعد سوسکه هم میره" :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (77): 

11.شخصیتش تو رو یاد کی یا چی میندازه:->فوق العادس شخصیتش و یدونس دگه یاد کسی نمیندازه،نیوعه :Yahoo (100): 

12. شبیه کدوم شکلک سایته:->راستیه :Y (510): 


14.از کدوم خوشت میاد :->همش :Y (565): 
15.نظرت درباره اکانت ش :->اکانت تلگرامشو خیلی خوبه  :Y (694):  :Y (565):  :Y (748): 

16. یه هدیه بهش بده :->همین که باهاش حرف میزنیم خودش هدیه بزرگیه قطعا*-*

17. ی ارزو واسش :->به خودش میگم حالا وقت هست*--*

18.ی نصیحت :->با من مهربان باش :Y (760):  :Y (628):  :Y (671):

----------

